# The RSPCA paid a visit today and.............



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

*Well a few month ago the RSPCA receieved a call annomoynous (however u spell it) :lol2: but i know who it was ,claiming that was breeding and killing my rats for my snakes etc etc , so today as i got back from walking my dogs , 2 officers arrived , i let them in and they explained what had been said etc , and i shown them that the rats was being kept outside in 50Litre rubs , and i have 5 in 1 and 4 in the other ,they basically said i can see there in clean conditions and have fresh food and water , and they themselves looked very healthy , then they came in looked at my collection of snakes and said , Its nice to go round someone and see how well someones animals being well looked after , and said the case will be closed as there more then content with the care they are recieveing :2thumb:

so Ive had a evenfull day but ended on a good note :no1:
*


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Did they ask how you euthanaised them?


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> Did they ask how you euthanaised them?



Yes they did , and they was also content with that as they could see how well looked after they was :2thumb:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats great that they were pleased with your reptile collection...they can get back to putting down dogs now.

To be fair though while it seems nice to be able say "the RSPCA" were pleased. You shouldn't really have let them in ,in my opinion. Red cross came to my house yesterday, i gave them a fiver and told them to jog on....next time RSPCA come...ask them for a fiver then tell them to jog on.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> Yes they did , and they was also content with that as they could see how well looked after they was :2thumb:


Brilliant



wildlifewarrior said:


> Thats great that they were pleased with your reptile collection...they can get back to putting down dogs now.
> 
> To be fair though while it seems nice to be able say "the RSPCA" were pleased. You shouldn't really have let them in ,in my opinion. Red cross came to my house yesterday, i gave them a fiver and told them to jog on....next time RSPCA come...ask them for a fiver then tell them to jog on.


:lol2: so true


----------



## Hoggy Love (Sep 29, 2010)

I had them out last year and the case was closed, some people like reporting others for the fun of it sometimes.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Thats great that they were pleased with your reptile collection...they can get back to putting down dogs now.
> 
> To be fair though while it seems nice to be able say "the RSPCA" were pleased. You shouldn't really have let them in ,in my opinion. Red cross came to my house yesterday, i gave them a fiver and told them to jog on....next time RSPCA come...ask them for a fiver then tell them to jog on.


*Nicely put but now they have seen for themselves they are all in good health care etc , Im chuffed to stick my fingers up to the other person and basically show them im not doing anything wrong , also the RSPCA said the problem is that people dont understand that they have to eat whole animals *



Hoggy Love said:


> I had them out last year and the case was closed, some people like reporting others for the fun of it sometimes.


*I know i know who it was (remain unamed) but moral of it is , they have a rabbit and 2 hamsters and they hate the thought im going through 12 rats a week to feed something else :whip:*


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *Nicely put but now they have seen for themselves they are all in good health care etc , Im chuffed to stick my fingers up to the other person and basically show them im not doing anything wrong , also the RSPCA said the problem is that people dont understand that they have to eat whole animals *


thing is mate the RSPCA giving you the approval is like getting Stevie Wonder to play connect 4 with you


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> thing is mate the RSPCA giving you the approval is like getting Stevie Wonder to play connect 4 with you



*lol fair enuf , one way of putting it , I knew i wasent doing anything wrong in the first place , I personally know 6 people that breed and kill there own rats : victory:*


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Not being funny given the purpose of your rats but if the RSPCA okayed 5 in a 50L rub it shows how little they know about their proper care. 5 mice maybe.

ETA: They're bloody hypocrites too because their minimum welfare standards set by the RSPCA (not my recommendation) are 5ft x 3ft x 2ft.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Not being funny given the purpose of your rats but if the RSPCA okayed 5 in a 50L rub it shows how little they know about their proper care. 5 mice maybe.
> 
> ETA: They're bloody hypocrites too because their minimum welfare standards set by the RSPCA (not my recommendation) are 5ft x 3ft x 2ft.


*The thing is kathy is when they have babies i seperate them all out into the own containers so in the end when theve all breed they all almost have there own containers anyway *: victory:


----------



## Hoggy Love (Sep 29, 2010)

I have had nasty comments about feeding my ferrets chicks and rabbits, ferrets are obligate carnivores they cannot survive without eating another animal as sad as it may be, however my reasoning is when i feed chicks they are in fact cockerals, the hens that are sexed usually go onto be battery hens so in my view the cockerals got the better deal if that makes sense, i know this person buys battery hens eggs despite protests about animal welfare and usually sticking their nose into my animals, i try to explain that as they buy eggs they are in fact contributing towards the cockerals demise as the cockerals serve no purpose, if there were no reptiles/ferrets/birds of pray to eat this by product they would just be incinerated.

As far as rabbits are concerned these are wild, as ferrets do better on a meat diet unless you provide a whole range of meats and bones you don't get a complete diet and you can never beat feeding them rabbits as it's the closest to a wild polecats diet you can get, also if i buy meat from the supermarket to feed my ferrets it's likely to be factory farmed which i don't agree with therefore a rabbit is the best diet and it has lived a totally natural lifestyle and despatched swiftly.

It's quite ironic that this person is a meat eater so i ask why is it they are entitled to eat meat whearas my animals arn't??????

Also what they hell do they think tinned and dry dog food is made of that they feed their dog!

I'm a veggie i don't want to eat meat but my animals do i don't believe in feeding a dog vegetarian dog food!

Also my rabbits were housed in a small hutch for a few days as their run flooded durning the winter and i got a comment on that dispite them housing two guinea pigs in a three ft hutch that they know don't get on, one badly bullied the other but they won't pay for a new hutch.

Some people have nothing better to do than nosey in on other folks lives, it usually means they have nothing better to do with their fairly sad lives or as in the case of the person i know, they can't be arsed getting a job so have to much time to spend doing not a lot!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Thats great that they were pleased with your reptile collection...they can get back to putting down dogs now..


Indeed and young, healthy, pregnant "undesirably coloured" cats if my experience is anything to go by.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *The thing is kathy is when they have babies i seperate them all out into the own containers so in the end when theve all breed they all almost have there own containers anyway *: victory:


 
I'm not criticising you, far from it, it's not how I cage pets but I don't have to raise feeders and wouldn't judge anyone that (not nowadays anyway). It pees me right off that as a rescuer and breeder I am told I should have a minimum of 5ft x 3ft x 2ft for a PAIR of pets (unachievable for anyone with more than say 4 pets) while their inspectors ok ten times less for feeders though, it's hypocrisy. Especially when they're talking about prosecuting rescues or breeders with less than that.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i know of someone who called the RSPCA (or similar charity) out to some kittens and mummy cat who had been abandoned. they asked what colour the cat/kittens were. when told they were black and white the response was no we won't!

asked if the person who had called could care for them!


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

i would NOT have let them into my house like all cold callers i'd have told them i'm NOT interested in anything you have to say so go away

they have no right to be in your house and you have no legal requirement to let them in

imo the rspca have their own agenda's some driven by greed for donations and in general they don't have a clue what they're talking about

not having a go at you just stating they would not get in my house

cheers shaun


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

actually in terms of this...what is the case if the RSPCA turn up at your door?

see if it was me i'd poo my pants and let them in blubbing and offering to hand all my pets over... cause i'd be too bloody scared to do owt else... i know my pets are well cared for but i'd be well frightened.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh they came 3 weeks after I reported a black and white pregnant cat with a collar injury. Luckily I'd already found her a rescue space elsewhere who operated and she had two beautiful kittens. The RSPCA turned up at my door and asked for the cat, when I asked them what they would've done they said they planned to euthanise her in the back of their van as they don't need more black and white cats. We've had a stray dog staying here for a week (so far) because if he'd gone with the dogwarden they would've destroyed him due to him being a SBT, and I was warned by the dog warden that the local RSPCA would do the same.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i think there needs to be a sticky saying "YOU DON'T HAVE TO LET THE RSPCA IN!"
and explain the reasons for not letting them come into your home.
they are not a law-making/enforcing body, they are a charity, as Christian says.
i think letting them in once could cause future trouble in some cases, as they may be all smiles on the surface and then try to make trouble again in the future.

the RSPCA does some fantastic work, but many of their people don't know exotics...and they're not in favour of keeping them either, fullstop, unless their policy has changed?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

If they came to ours they'd have to have a legal reason or warent for me to even open the door then I'd make em get all my snakes out n check em. Aparently when they went over to a mates they just looked in the vivs n walked off there bloomin useless


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

sticky regards legalities on this would be good!
as i said, i would just let them in, cry and sign all my pets over! oh and probably my kids too!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh they can have the kids! :lol2: I don't mind them taking them. Maybe we could palm them off as poorly looked after illegally kept apes! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL!:lol2:

yeah... please take the kids but leave my snakes....

Bloody RSPCA..i have real issues with them... do some good work but spoil it with antics like this.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I do wonder whether it's a potential light at the end of the tunnel for us rat breeders or small animal rescues who are being told that we will have to prove we have 5ft x 3ft x 2ft for every pair of rats to be allowed to rescue! We should all say they're feeders, then they might leave us alone.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> You shouldn't really have let them in ,in my opinion.





shaunyboy said:


> i would NOT have let them into my house ...... they have no right to be in your house and you have no legal requirement to let them in
> imo the rspca have their own agenda's some driven by greed for donations and in general they don't have a clue what they're talking about





corpselight said:


> i think there needs to be a sticky saying "YOU DON'T HAVE TO LET THE RSPCA IN!"
> and explain the reasons for not letting them come into your home.
> they are not a law-making/enforcing body, they are a charity, as Christian says.
> i think letting them in once could cause future trouble in some cases, as they may be all smiles on the surface and then try to make trouble again in the future.
> ...


In the case of the RSPCA "JUST SAY NO" to letting them in.
They do have their own agenda, which is shared with all the main political parties, to reduce the number of exotic animals in private collections.
It is good to hear on this occassion everything seemed to go OK but watch yor back as they may return with other "concerns" at a later date.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i think tho for people like me JUST SAY NO! is all well and good but a sticky stating reasons and legal jargon would be helpful so we have some clout! 
you see, although i realise they are a charity you do also seem to think they have some sort of power (why?...Not sure) its like they have created this myth for themselves to serve their purpose.

until this thread i was not aware that you could refuse them entry!


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Oh they can have the kids! :lol2: I don't mind them taking them. Maybe we could palm them off as poorly looked after illegally kept apes! :lol2:


 Get cities papers and export to china

I hear there is a market for them over there 

Only kidding

We have homed cats mainly from the cats protection league
Either that or local small animal shelters


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would've exported to Michael Jackson, never mind China. Damn insensitive of him dropping dead like that when I've got children to palm off (eww that sounds even worse!). :devil:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

The only people with a legal right to entry is the police ( Only if they have a warrent or preventing an active crime ) and the owner of the property if it is rented / leased and is a condition of renting / leasing.
Gas supply and the Electricty board can enter in cases of emergancy as can the emergancy services ( Fire, police ambulance ).
I have been told, the RSPCA have a uniform that is as close as you can legaly have to a police uniform as is aloud by law. They also use wording like the police "CAUTION" when "interviewing" people. These two points alone show they try to be preceived as more than a helpful charity only interested in animal welfare.
But you are right a sticky would be good to remove confussion.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

now now lol 

yes it does sound worse


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> i think tho for people like me JUST SAY NO! is all well and good but a sticky stating reasons and legal jargon would be helpful so we have some clout!
> you see, although i realise they are a charity you do also seem to think they have some sort of power (why?...Not sure) its like they have created this myth for themselves to serve their purpose.
> 
> until this thread i was not aware that you could refuse them entry!


Here you go 

The Law and the RSPCA By Dr.Barry Peachey


----------



## naz (Jul 27, 2008)

we had the rspca out last march, they said we had snakes in open top vivs and we had an aviary in the front room to (snakes in same room) they came in asked about the birds i said im alergic to feathers so that was a big no. She had no clue what a bearded dragon was lol she thought it was a dino lol, had no idea what the snakes were and asked were they poisious lol she went away with alot more knowledge than she came with.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

SnakeBreeder said:


> The only people with a legal right to entry is the police ( Only if they have a warrent or preventing an active crime ) and the owner of the property if it is rented / leased and is a condition of renting / leasing.
> Gas supply and the Electricty board can enter in cases of emergancy as can the emergancy services ( Fire, police ambulance ).
> I have been told, the RSPCA have a uniform that is as close as you can legaly have to a police uniform as is aloud by law. They also use wording like the police "CAUTION" when "interviewing" people. These two points alone show they try to be preceived as more than a helpful charity only interested in animal welfare.
> But you are right a sticky would be good to remove confussion.


 true though I think half of it is as they are trying to attain the guise of been more of a legitimate body of enforcement as they are used in courts as " expert " used loosely for testimony in cases of prosecutions ect 

while I’m sure that there are some reasonable people with in the organisation there practices as a whole are not up to well every ones standards for the most part probably let down by bad practice and jumped up uniform jockeys


----------



## Coxy (Mar 8, 2010)

naz said:


> She had no clue what a bearded dragon was lol she thought it was a dino lol, had no idea what the snakes were and asked were they poisious lol she went away with alot more knowledge than she came with.


If RSPCA "inspectors" do not even know anything about reptiles it says a lot for them really. This thread has opened my eyes about the RSPCA, i never knew they put down black and white cats for example. I find that really sad, i have 3 black and white cats all rescues - i could never imagine putting ANY animal down just because of it's colour. 

If they ever turn up on my doorstep i shall definately be telling them where to go :whip:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Coxy said:


> If RSPCA "inspectors" do not even know anything about reptiles it says a lot for them really. This thread has opened my eyes about the RSPCA, i never knew they put down black and white cats for example. I find that really sad, i have 3 black and white cats all rescues - i could never imagine putting ANY animal down just because of it's colour.
> 
> If they ever turn up on my doorstep i shall definately be telling them where to go :whip:


If you do a search function for RSPCA you will probably find lots of threads full of horror stories about them! I know of several nasty incidents that have happened to friends.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> The only people with a legal right to entry is the police ( Only if they have a warrent or preventing an active crime ) and the owner of the property if it is rented / leased and is a condition of renting / leasing.
> Gas supply and the Electricty board can enter in cases of emergancy as can the emergancy services ( Fire, police ambulance ).
> I have been told, the RSPCA have a uniform that is as close as you can legaly have to a police uniform as is aloud by law. They also use wording like the police "CAUTION" when "interviewing" people. These two points alone show they try to be preceived as more than a helpful charity only interested in animal welfare.
> But you are right a sticky would be good to remove confussion.


to be clear, most contracts indicate a 24 hour or more period of fair warning before a landlord etc can just come in!!! so even they cannot come in all willy nilly.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> actually in terms of this...what is the case if the RSPCA turn up at your door?
> 
> see if it was me i'd poo my pants and let them in blubbing and offering to hand all my pets over... cause i'd be too bloody scared to do owt else... i know my pets are well cared for but i'd be well frightened.


they are nothing more than charity wokers with no legal clout

it would be like barnados turning up and demanding to rumage through your wardrobe for clothes...!!

The Law and the RSPCA By Dr.Barry Peachey 

cheers shaun


----------



## Hoggy Love (Sep 29, 2010)

From what i was told they need the police with a warrant to gain entry, i let them in as i thought i'd look guilty if i didn't.

They are notorious for killing animals, as for getting them out to pick soemthing up....well forget it unless they have a TV crew behind them:bash: to be fair, the inspectors can't be knowledgable on every species of animal kept as pets and snakes (plus ferrets) are way up there on the list of animals many people are frightened and misinformed about.

My friend who has a ferret rescue has had many calls to say they were passing her on the way to the vet with a ferret that had just come in and was on being put down without being held for any amount of time for the owners to collect, my friend thankfully always takes them.

As far as i can tell each RSPCA rehoming centre is individually run, so one may be very good with the animals and another may just put most aniamls down.


----------



## naz (Jul 27, 2008)

I was very upset that they came i got to that point of saying to my other half i was giving up everything. But like he said why should we give it all up just because of an idoit that was jelous.


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

SnakeBreeder said:


> The only people with a legal right to entry is the police ( Only if they have a warrent or preventing an active crime )
> 
> Not strictly true Police can enter to affect an arrest or indeed under Sections 17 or 18 or 32 of PACE following arrest.
> However the RSPCA cannot enter without permisson unless with Police executing a warrant.


----------



## moobazmoo (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't read the whole of the thread, so forgive me if i duplicate anything.

I know people have had bad experiences with the RSPCA but, at the same time, people have also had good experiences with the RSPCA. I can not see the justification on coming on a thread and putting them down, when it seems quite clear that the OP's experience today has only promoted the reptile community in a good way. yes, the RSPCA may not all have a sound knowledge of reptiles, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to be able to look at animals to see that they look clean, fit and healthy and having savvy to know that reptiles need heat. If anyone is to blame, it's those vindictive people who make reports to the RSPCA without the knowledge of what is actually going on, basing their reports to them
RSPCA on their own assumptions. Some reports are valid, but the majority prove out to be nothing but malicious. It's no different from the police receiving dodgy reports too.

As for them putting down dogs; that is just stupid comment IMO. If the RSPCA can't cope with so many rejected animals it's not their fault. It's the fault of the idiots who breed them without thinking of the consequences if they can't sell the puppies, or those who decide to have a dog but then get bored with it. 

What would I do if they knocked on my door? Well, i have nothing to hide so i would welcome them in and show them around and I would use the opportunity to promote reptiles as good household pets. as always, though, opinion vary.

Good for you OP :2thumb:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Indeed and young, healthy, pregnant "undesirably coloured" cats if my experience is anything to go by.


Comments like this and hate for the RSPCA really make me laugh, all these animals that will end up in a cage in a shelter for the rest of there lives and people like you moan about how cruel there being. they do a great job a far better job then you or i could ever do. When it comes to snakes and other reptiles they do not have the best knowledge but in future it will improve. They have probably saved more animals then you can even name yet when they put a dog down like a Stafford or a shepherd which are in the 100's in shelters they get called all the names under the sun! they do far more then good so i think they should be appreciated not slated by people on message boards.


----------



## Gaza Whitehouse (Dec 16, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Comments like this and hate for the RSPCA really make me laugh, all these animals that will end up in a cage in a shelter for the rest of there lives and people like you moan about how cruel there being. they do a great job a far better job then you or i could ever do. When it comes to snakes and other reptiles they do not have the best knowledge but in future it will improve. They have probably saved more animals then you can even name yet when they put a dog down like a Stafford or a shepherd which are in the 100's in shelters they get called all the names under the sun! they do far more then good so i think they should be appreciated not slated by people on message boards.


 :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh shush, they are open to discussion, if they put down the unpretty pets that's picking and chosing based on looks, reminds me of Nazi germany.

As for them "ok"ing keeping rats in rubs, I wouldn't take that as something to be proud of. What they mean is while you feed and water them there is nothing they can do, that doesn't mean you're offering the pinnacle of care for them.

Rats need cages. BIG cages. Raising them in anything other than that is not meeting their needs.

I cant say I'm not a hypocrite, because I buy frozen from suppliers, and as far as I know there are no good ones raising them in even the minimum of decent conditions, they are ALL raised in this kind of crap housing. Until someone does start breeding them properly though that means I can either be a hypocrite, or give up my snakes.

I'm somewhat fond of my snakes, so I choose to ignore it. But dont rub it in our faces. You aren't the best rat breeder known to man, you're just keeping them alive. Well done.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

As for the big "I am" RSPCA, they are doing the bare minimum too. There are far more special people working in rescue who dont get paid massive salaries, or funded by huge advertising campaigns, or the level of appreciation the RSPCA do. And they actually save any animal, they dont just pick the easiest to home and kill or ignore the rest.


----------



## slips (Dec 2, 2010)

great thread


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> sticky regards legalities on this would be good!
> as i said, i would just let them in, cry and sign all my pets over! oh and probably my kids too!


While I have been horrified by what I have learned about the RSPCA, I also agree that plenty of them, will do their best by whatever animals they come across and aren't just trying to get them off of you somehow...they probably aren't even aware of the RSPCA's deep seated policies.

It may well be worth looking at and bookmarking This Site.

If they turn up at my door, I will be friendly and will likely let them in, but I will question them about what they know about Snakes and what they expect to find...as well as informing them that I am aware of being quite within my rights to deny them access and that I am aware they are a charity, with no more rights than any other random who knocks on my door.

I do not HATE the RSPCA...but my money goes to Dogs Trust etc now.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> Comments like this and hate for the RSPCA really make me laugh, all these animals that will end up in a cage in a shelter for the rest of there lives and people like you moan about how cruel there being. they do a great job a far better job then you or i could ever do. When it comes to snakes and other reptiles they do not have the best knowledge but in future it will improve. They have probably saved more animals then you can even name yet when they put a dog down like a Stafford or a shepherd which are in the 100's in shelters they get called all the names under the sun! they do far more then good so i think they should be appreciated not slated by people on message boards.



you have a very nieve view of the rspca mate

theres been threads on here that showed them for what they really are

its not so much the folk on the ground but the rspca hierarchy at the highest levels of management that have all the agenda's and greed going on...!!

cheers shaun


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i was just thinking the same thing.
i don't HATE the RSPCA but i dislike many of thier practices.
they seem to think they are somewhat more inportant than they are and lets not forget the thousands of other smaller charities out there doing the same job as them but without the faff and fanfare!

i always get the feeling with this particular organisiation that they feel the animal loving world owes them something...its our donations that keep them going!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> Comments like this and hate for the RSPCA really make me laugh, all these animals that will end up in a cage in a shelter for the rest of there lives and people like you moan about how cruel there being. they do a great job a far better job then you or i could ever do. When it comes to snakes and other reptiles they do not have the best knowledge but in future it will improve. They have probably saved more animals then you can even name yet when they put a dog down like a Stafford or a shepherd which are in the 100's in shelters they get called all the names under the sun! they do far more then good so i think they should be appreciated not slated by people on message boards.


I speak from personal experience with more than one 'inspector' vs friends and 'inspectors' refusing to go out in cruelty/neglect cases. I have actually been inspected twice during my time keeping animals as I too didn't realise I could say no - both times I had to educate these 'inspectors' as they could not see a thing wrong and I knew there was!

I also object greatly to both their fund raising tactics and the way they use they money.

Looking at their own latest accounts figures on here 
http://www.charity-commission.gov.uk/ScannedAccounts/Ends99/0000219099_ac_20091231_e_c.pdf

you will see they have 17 MILLION Pounds in cash and 161 MILLION pounds in assests.

It was also interesting reading how many of the animals they 'rescue' that are actually PTS vrs the ones that are rehomed....

So I'm glad I make you laugh but please be sure that I am not one to just 'jump on the band wagon' and I voicing my own, well researched, opinions.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

moobazmoo said:


> I haven't read the whole of the thread, so forgive me if i duplicate anything.
> 
> I know people have had bad experiences with the RSPCA but, at the same time, people have also had good experiences with the RSPCA. I can not see the justification on coming on a thread and putting them down, when it seems quite clear that the OP's experience today has only promoted the reptile community in a good way. yes, the RSPCA may not all have a sound knowledge of reptiles, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to be able to look at animals to see that they look clean, fit and healthy and having savvy to know that reptiles need heat. If anyone is to blame, it's those vindictive people who make reports to the RSPCA without the knowledge of what is actually going on, basing their reports to them
> RSPCA on their own assumptions. Some reports are valid, but the majority prove out to be nothing but malicious. It's no different from the police receiving dodgy reports too.
> ...



*Thankyou and everyone for the comments , its a very intresting thread , I dident know some of the things as alot of people have mentioned theres nothing to hide i just asked for Id and shown them around ,and im happy that the allegations that was made was dimiissed and i was complimeted on the care and set ups of my snakeys ,Plus the housing of my breeder rats so in a way im chuffed :2thumb:*


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

I rescued my yorkshire terrier from a abusive home 8 years ago ( still love the lil girl to bits) and saved a rat snake that i still have , so ive done my part and wouldent change it : victory:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

my mum had the same thing a annomous caller rang up moaning that she was keeping wild pigeons in the garden anyways when they come round and see that they were all rescues and that and spoke to her local vet and see that actualy the vet even rang her up when they had a wonded pigeon etc they congratulated her on doing such a good job with them as they said if they get any with broken legs etc they just put them down and so with that the case was closed.
all i can say is :censor: you who who ever grassed her and you up etc in there face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> actually in terms of this...what is the case if the RSPCA turn up at your door?
> 
> see if it was me i'd poo my pants and let them in blubbing and offering to hand all my pets over... cause i'd be too bloody scared to do owt else... i know my pets are well cared for but i'd be well frightened.


 
I wrote this as guidence for pet shops, but the same applies for keepers..


*F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions​

_Do the RSPCA have the right to demand to inspect my shop, question me or my staff, or examine my animals?_

*NO: The RSPCA have no legal powers, or rights, over and above that of any other member of the general public. *

_The RSPCA call themselves the Animal Police, wear a police style uniform have ranks (Inspector, Chief Inspector etc) & issue cautions. Does this mean they are law enforcement officers?_

*NO: The RSPCA is a charity, not a statutory law enforcement agency. It is a serious offence to impersonate a police officer. *

_If I refuse to cooperate with the RSPCA can they arrest me?_

*NO: The RSPCA has no more powers of arrest than any other member of the general public. The caution used by the RSPCA starts with the phrase “You are not under arrest” which implies they have the power to arrest but this is purely an intimidatory tacit and they cannot arrest you.*

_Do I have the right to ask the RSPCA to leave my premises?_

*YES: The RSPCA should leave your premises at your request; otherwise they may commit the civil offence of trespass. *

_Do the RSPCA have the right to seize animals?_

*NO: Only a police officer or Animal Welfare Inspector can seize animals - the RSPCA have no power to seize or confiscate anything.*

_Can a police officer seize animals and give them to the RSPCA?_

*YES: A police officer can seize animals, under certain circumstances, and he can place the animals in the temporary care of the RSPCA. The police are responsible and liable for anything seized.*

_If the police size my animals should they give me a receipt?_

*YES: If the police officer seizes your animals you are entitled to demand a receipt from the officer. Do not sign or accept any receipt offered by the RSPCA.*

_Do the RSPCA have the right to be on my premises if named on a Warrant issued by a Magistrate?_

*YES: If a Warrant has been lawfully issued by a Magistrate and it names the RSPCA then they have right of entry. *

_What do I do if the RSPCA want to inspect my shop or ask me questions, or say they have received a complaint? _

*In light of recent intelligence, and taking into consideration RSPCA campaigns against pet shops, REPTA’s advice is do not answer any questions verbally. Ask the RSPCA to put any questions in writing and inform them that they will be answered in writing as soon as possible.*


*Call REPTA immediately for guidance *


*Advice is free & in total confidence *​


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> my mum had the same thing a annomous caller rang up moaning that she was keeping wild pigeons in the garden anyways when they come round and see that they were all rescues and that and spoke to her local vet and see that actualy the vet even rang her up when they had a wonded pigeon etc they congratulated her on doing such a good job with them as they said if they get any with broken legs etc they just put them down and so with that the case was closed.
> all i can say is :censor: you who who ever grassed her and you up etc in there face :Na_Na_Na_Na:



*Good example , dont wrorry i know exactly who it was and i rang her up earlier on and gave her a datailed statment of what they said did etc , even gave her the name and code of the officer so :devil: thatll teach her next time :no1:*


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

shaunyboy said:


> you have a very nieve view of the rspca mate
> 
> theres been threads on here that showed them for what they really are
> 
> ...


naive view? no i am just not ignorant to the fact they help more animals then any of us could in a lifetime. Look how many times they have rescued animals from idiots who have a house full of dogs & cats living in shit. People can bitch and moan about the RSPCA as much as they want it doesn't change the fact that they have done so much for animals. The staff are paid absolute peanuts for the job they do. Inspectors get threatened by idiots for what 19-22 grand a year? but they still do it to help animals. Like i said they may not be all up on there reptiles but that's only minor compared to what they have done to help all these poor animals that get a shit life.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *Good example , dont wrorry i know exactly who it was and i rang her up earlier on and gave her a datailed statment of what they said did etc , even gave her the name and code of the officer so :devil: thatll teach her next time :no1:*


 yer found out who grassed my mum up as well its amazing how 2 faced people can be though


----------



## Hoggy Love (Sep 29, 2010)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *Good example , dont wrorry i know exactly who it was and i rang her up earlier on and gave her a datailed statment of what they said did etc , even gave her the name and code of the officer so :devil: thatll teach her next time :no1:*


What did she say to that?


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ryanr1987 said:


> naive view? no i am just not ignorant to the fact they help more animals then any of us could in a lifetime. Look how many times they have rescued animals from idiots who have a house full of dogs & cats living in shit. People can bitch and moan about the RSPCA as much as they want it doesn't change the fact that they have done so much for animals. The staff are paid absolute peanuts for the job they do. Inspectors get threatened by idiots for what 19-22 grand a year? but they still do it to help animals. Like i said they may not be all up on there reptiles but that's only minor compared to what they have done to help all these poor animals that get a shit life.



I agree on this , i have rescued 2 animals myself as ive mentioned , and when i got my dog she was a scared lil girl now shes the most happy bouncy thing ull ever see so yes im glad she did go to a centre to ahve a new good home and hats off to them for being passinate about things :no1:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> I speak from personal experience with more than one 'inspector' vs friends and 'inspectors' refusing to go out in cruelty/neglect cases. I have actually been inspected twice during my time keeping animals as I too didn't realise I could say no - both times I had to educate these 'inspectors' as they could not see a thing wrong and I knew there was!
> 
> I also object greatly to both their fund raising tactics and the way they use they money.
> 
> ...


When kennels are full to the mark what would you rather do? have them living in a cage or put down? look at Staffordshire bull terriers the amount that are being bred by inexperience people just for money and the amount that are in rescue homes what do you expect to happen? come on you can't honestly think that being put down is better then living in stress in a kennel which it may not even get because there is simply not enough room to house everything.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

All i can say is wan*er not you but the people who stick there nose where it doesnt belong.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> yer found out who grassed my mum up as well its amazing how 2 faced people can be though


*I know who it was cause she told me she did it 8 weeks ago never thought anything off it until today *



Hoggy Love said:


> What did she say to that?


*well lets just say Not much :lol2: even after i agve her the officers number and name she kinda went quiet *


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

darren81 said:


> All i can say is wan*er not you but the people who stick there nose where it doesnt belong.



_*tell me about it , I knew there all well looked after cleaned etc , so i in my heart never had any concerns , the officer said while he was at mine is you never knew we was coming and im so impressed how imaculate how all ur animals are :no1:*_


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What makes you think 5 rats in a 50L rub is "well looked after"?

It isn't just about keeping them alive, what cage enrichment do they have, how do they get to do their normal behaviours (digging, climbing, playing, etc)...?

The bare minimum for a pair of rats is this:
Savic Hamster Cages | Hamster Cages | Cages Hamsters

5 rats should be in something this size or bigger:
Ferplast Furet Plus (Furat KD) For Rats & Ferrets : Ferret : Chinchilla

Yep, they're feeder rats, and I'm aware that the ones I buy will have been kept in similarly rubbish conditions, but please dont make out like you're a pioneer in animal welfare.

TBH I'd be asking why the RSPCA has double standards. For breeders (pet) they suggest the minimum cage requirements are a 5 x 3 x 2ft cage. Even I think that's excessive. But for a feeder breeder, it's alright to squash them into a rub?


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> What makes you think 5 rats in a 50L rub is "well looked after"?
> 
> It isn't just about keeping them alive, what cage enrichment do they have, how do they get to do their normal behaviours (digging, climbing, playing, etc)...?
> 
> ...



There regualary cleaned out , handled , and have regular food and water changes daily , and believe u me theres alot of people that prob wont admirt it keep them in the same conditions :whistling2:
p.s ive never claimed i was a pioneer in animals welfare


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The RSPCA won't even allow snail racing at school! They don't like ants or butterfly kits as schools can be too noisy. They don't like people taking animals in and the list goes on! Some of this is rather silly.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 50 ltr rubs with special lids I made for breeding rats 1:3 
Could the OP pm me as I have a question. Cheers. (phone playing up and won't bring up pm box)


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> I have 50 ltr rubs with special lids I made for breeding rats 1:3
> Could the OP pm me as I have a question. Cheers. (phone playing up and won't bring up pm box)


cheers dude , well i have like 100 holes drilled in the lids and 6 on each side so thery have adequate air flow plus easy to clean , msged u btw : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

thanx.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> thanx.



ur welcome mate , just glad the whole thing turned in my favour : victory:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

its a very old thread but may be useful  

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/74961-focas-guidance-rspca.html


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

storm said:


> its a very old thread but may be useful
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/74961-focas-guidance-rspca.html



very intresting read : victory:


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Years ago when I bred rats to feed my snakes, I was in my local pet shop buying another female rat. She told me to make sure that I didn't tell anyone that I was buying a rat to breed. She then proceeded to tell me that it is illegal to do what I was doing and if the RSPCA found out that I was breeding to feed my snakes then she could also get in trouble! :bash:

Few years later and she is selling me all her unsellable male pet mice (as they stink) to feed to my smaller snakes. Some people are just strange.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

BoaQueen said:


> Years ago when I bred rats to feed my snakes, I was in my local pet shop buying another female rat. She told me to make sure that I didn't tell anyone that I was buying a rat to breed. She then proceeded to tell me that it is illegal to do what I was doing and if the RSPCA found out that I was breeding to feed my snakes then she could also get in trouble! :bash:
> 
> Few years later and she is selling me all her unsellable male pet mice (as they stink) to feed to my smaller snakes. Some people are just strange.


*what a contradiction , the rspca never had any concerns about me breeding them as i shown her the snakes and why etc , she was comfortable that they was clean healthy and well looked after so , hey im a happy :2thumb:*


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *what a contradiction , the rspca never had any concerns about me breeding them as i shown her the snakes and why etc , she was comfortable that they was clean healthy and well looked after so , hey im a happy :2thumb:*


I know it really annoyed me. But some people are like that aren't they. They like to think they are doing you a favor, when it is actually you doing them the favor!!!


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

BoaQueen said:


> I know it really annoyed me. But some people are like that aren't they. They like to think they are doing you a favor, when it is actually you doing them the favor!!!


*
thing that made me laugh the most was when i rang the person that reported me and i gave her a deatiled statemnet of what was said etc she hardly said a word :lol2: hmmmmmm i think the word it " HAVE IT " :lol2:*


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoggy Love said:


> My friend who has a ferret rescue


Charlotte - could I have their details? We might be looking to adopt a pair of neutered hobs soon. xxx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Clean and healthy maybe, but well looked after, no.

TBH I've seen several threads where folks have said "the RSPCA approved me when someone dobbed me in"...and tbh they need to get a reality check. They did not approve them, they could just not find enough of a problem to do anything.

As long as an animal is clean and has food, shelter and water, they cant do a thing. But if you wanted to adopt from them and said you were going to keep them in a rub, they wouldn't touch you with a bargepole. And rightly so.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Clean and healthy maybe, but well looked after, no.
> 
> TBH I've seen several threads where folks have said "the RSPCA approved me when someone dobbed me in"...and tbh they need to get a reality check. They did not approve them, they could just not find enough of a problem to do anything.
> 
> As long as an animal is clean and has food, shelter and water, they cant do a thing. But if you wanted to adopt from them and said you were going to keep them in a rub, they wouldn't touch you with a bargepole. And rightly so.


*why arnt they looked after if there cleaned sevarl times a week constantly maintained handled etc ?? *


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *why arnt they looked after if there cleaned sevarl times a week constantly maintained handled etc ?? *


I think what Lisa is getting at (and what has been mentioned by other members that I won't mention....) is the fact that although the RSPCA said they were happy, it doesn't mean your rats needs are being fulfilled.

Rats are hugely active, inquisitive and require a lot of stimulation to keep them mentally and physically happy. They need space, toys and puzzles to keep them truly satisfied. Unless you are handling them for hours and hours every day (each rat, not in total) living in a 50ltr RUB with 4 others is not a good way of keeping rats, even feeders. 

Yes, lots of people do it like this, and worse, but getting a nod from the RSPCA does not automatically mean you are doing it right or well. 

I only have 2 rats atm, but when I was younger I had 17. All pets mind, but having looked after them for years I wouldn't dream of keeping 1 rat, let alone multiples, in a plastic box.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

SexyBear77 said:


> I think what KathyM and Lisa are getting at is the fact that although the RSPCA said they were happy, it doesn't mean your rats needs are being fulfilled..


Excuse me? Don't drag me into it please, I've said exactly what I meant and wasn't "getting at" anything thanking you. :2thumb:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *why arnt they looked after if there cleaned sevarl times a week constantly maintained handled etc ?? *


.
I dont keep rats/mice only in the freezer.
But i have seen how people keep thier pet rats, and in my opinion feeder rats should be kept in the same conditions as pets.Put simply a 50lt rub is not big enough for the space required for rats.
Just my opinion, and one reason i wont keep feeders


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Excuse me? Don't drag me into it please, I've said exactly what I meant and wasn't "getting at" anything thanking you. :2thumb:


Apologies if you feel "dragged into" anything, but your earlier comments on enclosure size made it seem like you also feel plastic tubs aren't ideal for rats.



KathyM said:


> Not being funny given the purpose of your rats but if the RSPCA okayed 5 in a 50L rub it shows how little they know about their proper care. 5 mice maybe.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You lumped me in with Lisa's post, which was not my view in the slightest. I have not criticised the OP, what he does with his feeder animals is entirely up to him and my standards are set for MY pet rats not them. I don't appreciate people saying I'm criticising someone by lumping me in with another post when the only people I was criticising were the RSPCA and their double standards.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

KathyM said:


> You lumped me in with Lisa's post, which was not my view in the slightest. I have not criticised the OP, what he does with his feeder animals is entirely up to him and my standards are set for MY pet rats not them. I don't appreciate people saying I'm criticising someone by lumping me in with another post when the only people I was criticising were the RSPCA and their double standards.


Your name has been removed from my post. I did not mean to cause you such deep and awful offense as apparently I have done. You publicly stated that 50ltr RUB's aren't suitable for 5 rats. You may not have directly criticised the OP, but your views clearly imply that in your opinion that setup is not suitable. 

Nowhere in my post did I say you were critisising the OP. He has a brain and eyes in his head- my mentioning your name in my post will not make him assume you are being critical of his setup.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

*Slaps head*

I'll tell you what, when I need a translator to tell someone what they think I meant, I'll get onto you. Until then, probably better to let me speak for myself as you've got it completely wrong and a stinking attitude to go with it.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> *Slaps head*
> 
> I'll tell you what, when I need a translator to tell someone what they think I meant, I'll get onto you. Until then, probably better to let me speak for myself as you've got it completely wrong and a stinking attitude to go with it.


Your one to talk about a stinking attitude! You are probably the most judgemental rude person i have came across on this forum. You need to sort that attitude out of yours its no wonder so many people think you are an idiot.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What a lovely thing to say. Anything to add to the thread, or just coming on for a dig? Seems Kathy isn't the only idiot, eh?

And yes, Sexybear, you're right, that is what I was trying to say.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Your one to talk about a stinking attitude! You are probably the most judgemental rude person i have came across on this forum. You need to sort that attitude out of yours its no wonder so many people think you are an idiot.


I do hope thats a personal opinion, or do you have ground for statement.
I for one think Kathy is a decent honest person who says it as she see's it.
You on the over hand, just my opinion.Seem latley jumping in on threads with a bad attitude and nothing of any relevence to say


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No need for anyone to defend me, much as I love you both. Am I meant to be upset by what a moronic stranger with no impact on my life thinks of me? LOL. I'm glad we think similarly of each other. I wouldn't wipe my arse on ryan's opinion. :lol2:

Christ, I care little enough about it I had to go back a page to find their sodding name. Not memorable. C for effort.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

nelly1 said:


> I do hope thats a personal opinion, or do you have ground for statement.
> I for one think Kathy is a decent honest person who says it as she see's it.
> You on the over hand, just my opinion.Seem latley jumping in on threads with a bad attitude and nothing of any relevence to say


Decent and honest? Yeah ok buddy if you say so. If you have read her replies over the year you would see her attitude towards people. And you must be very mistaken as the only thread I have been on is this. If people who spend there life on here and have the front to slag the rspca off im certainly going to have an opionion about it. Nothing rude that. But kathy can never have a serious convo without being rude. Anyway wasnt you one of the ones who was whining anout the mods being unfair lol this forum has turned into a joke nothing but moaning rude keyboard warriors who wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life yet you get people like the rspca slagged off by them and other members shot down for having a good opinion on them lol


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Decent and honest? Yeah ok buddy if you say so. If you have read her replies over the year you would see her attitude towards people. And you must be very mistaken as the only thread I have been on is this. If people who spend there life on here and have the front to slag the rspca off im certainly going to have an opionion about it. Nothing rude that. But kathy can never have a serious convo without being rude. Anyway wasnt you one of the ones who was whining anout the mods being unfair lol this forum has turned into a joke nothing but moaning rude keyboard warriors who wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life yet you get people like the rspca slagged off by them and other members shot down for having a good opinion on them lol


.
Firstly iknow the girl and i make my own judgements on people.
Every body is entitled to a opinion.
I think you are miss reading things.
As for me whinning about the mods ,yes i was and still doing so.
I do tend to stick up for people who i think are getting a bad time, on here and in my personal life.And i will certainly speak to the people i have a problem with at various venues this year.
No offence ment to you i just found your input rude and had to voice my objection:2thumb:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

nelly1 said:


> .
> Firstly iknow the girl and i make my own judgements on people.
> Every body is entitled to a opinion.
> I think you are miss reading things.
> ...


Far enough, like you i also have my opinion on people, and when i see some people being rude to others i will voice my opinion on it same goes with the rspca hate or any other hate that i fill is undeserved : victory:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Far enough, like you i also have my opinion on people, and when i see some people being rude to others i will voice my opinion on it same goes with the rspca hate or any other hate that i fill is undeserved : victory:


.
Shock , horror Im going to agree with you on the rspca, i personaly have had no problems with them, so i can't have ago at them:lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> Decent and honest? Yeah ok buddy if you say so. If you have read her replies over the year you would see her attitude towards people. And you must be very mistaken as the only thread I have been on is this. If people who spend there life on here and have the front to slag the rspca off im certainly going to have an opionion about it. Nothing rude that. But kathy can never have a serious convo without being rude. Anyway wasnt you one of the ones who was whining anout the mods being unfair lol this forum has turned into a joke nothing but moaning rude keyboard warriors who wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life yet you get people like the rspca slagged off by them and other members shot down for having a good opinion on them lol


I suspect I am one of the people who you believe "Spends my life on here and has the front to slag off the rspca" I actually wouldn't call it 'front' As I expalined before, I was speaking from personal experience, having to pick up the pieces after them actually isn't nice...

Also, I really object to the idea that I have spent my whole life on here - and have no experience of the 'real world'. I trained as a kennelmaid with Batersea Dogs home and, indeed saw firsthand the state of a lot of these dogs, held paws for animals being PTS, dealt with all manner of awful things and no I don't believe in a non distruction policy.

Since then I have rescued and rehomed over 30 dogs the majority of which the RSPCA would not touch I only actually had one failiure. Even now I am ill I would always help a rescue animal if it needed it. 

TBH if I had that sort of cash in the bank it would be helping the animals not sitting there earning intrest


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

KathyM said:


> *Slaps head*
> 
> I'll tell you what, when I need a translator to tell someone what they think I meant, I'll get onto you. Until then, probably better to let me speak for myself as you've got it completely wrong and a stinking attitude to go with it.


Is there any need? You're the one that has the attitude here.


----------



## Fantiki (Aug 1, 2009)

interesting thread: victory:.....who needs eastenders:lol2:


----------



## ladycelestria (Aug 13, 2010)

i dont really understand all the drama, if the OP isnt bothered about the visit then why should we be?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Fantiki said:


> interesting thread: victory:.....who needs eastenders:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> i know of someone who called the RSPCA (or similar charity) out to some kittens and mummy cat who had been abandoned. they asked what colour the cat/kittens were. when told they were black and white the response was no we won't!
> 
> asked if the person who had called could care for them!


my gfs mum is currently caring for an abandoned cat and her kittens, they had made a home in her shed, she never goes near her as she is now too wild and scared, the RSPCA said same thing, they said that the mother was too wild and that they would not take either the cat or the kittens, so its down to nature now, all because someone abandoned the poor cat.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ladycelestria said:


> i dont really understand all the drama, if the OP isnt bothered about the visit then why should we be?


*
Thankyou :2thumb: , I have heard people opinions of me keeping 1.3 and 1.4 in 50 litre rubs , did i mention they do have wood in there hides branchs and toilet rolls and are not stuck in there permantly , when a female is ready to give birth , I seperate them and put them in a seperate container , so 1 rat alone has a 33litre Container , so in the end they all pretty ,much have there own houses for a month while they raise the babys , and people can you please not fight its not nice for other people that want to read this thread also :devil:

thankyou for your opinions people , I ahve taken it in but you physically cant buy a RUB wider then a 33liter rub wud simply be height : victory:*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

So dont use rubs?

My mums and babies are in these:
Ferplast Tube Line Mary - Small Pet Homes - Small Pets

You can get them second hand for about £20-£40. 

My rats dont fit in toilet roll tubes, they're big healthy things. Average doe is between 350 and 450g, average buck is 700g+. Toilet rolls wouldn't fit one of my babies in them really.

I could *nearly* get over the use of a 50L rub for ONE mum and babies for the first week, but after that you really do need much bigger cages, and then two Freddys if/when you need to split sexes (which I appreciate, many babies wouldn't be living til 5 weeks so might not be necessary in your case).

As for the bitching about Kathy - those whinging are just as bad if not worse, they've had nothing to say about rats, just come on for a dig - so they're fine ones to talk about her being rude...:bash:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> So dont use rubs?
> 
> My mums and babies are in these:
> Ferplast Tube Line Mary - Small Pet Homes - Small Pets
> ...


Thankyou for that :2thumb: i would need about 6 of these even at the cheapest itll be £120 and 2 50litre rubs £30 ish and 
the branchs are there to knaw , and toilet rolls to play with and hides well to hide :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Decent and honest? Yeah ok buddy if you say so. If you have read her replies over the year you would see her attitude towards people. And you must be very mistaken as the only thread I have been on is this. If people who spend there life on here and have the front to slag the rspca off im certainly going to have an opionion about it. Nothing rude that. But kathy can never have a serious convo without being rude. Anyway wasnt you one of the ones who was whining anout the mods being unfair lol this forum has turned into a joke nothing but moaning rude keyboard warriors who wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life yet you get people like the rspca slagged off by them and other members shot down for having a good opinion on them lol


Corr what a hypocrite! I might not pander to people's need for fluffiness, but I didn't slag the OP off, far from it actually. I always find the people that bleat the most about people being keyboard warriors are the real ones, but they're allowed to moan about everyone and not get the same back. Who died and made you God? :lol2:

There isn't a handbag smily or I'd use it. Oh by the way, boo you silly goose.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Corr what a hypocrite! I might not pander to people's need for fluffiness, but I didn't slag the OP off, far from it actually. I always find the people that bleat the most about people being keyboard warriors are the real ones, but they're allowed to moan about everyone and not get the same back. Who died and made you God? :lol2:
> 
> .



*sorry kathy i dont want to un float ur boat but , that made me laugh 

There isn't a handbag smily or I'd use it. Oh by the way, boo you silly goose* :no1:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to disrupt your thread! I think it has a lot of valuable info in that I didn't know about right of entry too.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

KathyM said:


> I'm sorry to disrupt your thread! I think it has a lot of valuable info in that I didn't know about right of entry too.


*noo its fine , if i knew some of this stuff , i pob would have said have u got right of access ,or somet but i had nothing to hide , so i let them in and shown them around , and they was happy with it all , so eithour way ive proved the OP wrong (cow):whistling2: and they satified and so am i ive had an official inspection and alls well : victory:*


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> So dont use rubs?
> 
> My mums and babies are in these:
> Ferplast Tube Line Mary - Small Pet Homes - Small Pets
> ...


Babies Aren't that big at one week!!! A mum and babies in a 50 are fine with cleaning 2 x a week. I wouldnt take them beyond 6 weeks as get too big for the box, they also cost more to feed and with the snakes the OP has 6 weeks is big enough. Or sell some and buy larger frozen.

Hopefully they won't be back. If they do I would decline and say they have already been out and you let them inspect your animals and there was no problem. And there is no need for them to come again, thank you for popping round but I'm busy and don't have the time for busy bodys like yourselves that come round her thinking their something special...I'd say..OI,...NOOO! You dont cover round here again with your shiny shoes and fancy talk...Now get the f*** off my door step.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> Babies Aren't that big at one week!!! A mum and babies in a 50 are fine with cleaning 2 x a week. I wouldnt take them beyond 6 weeks as get too big for the box, they also cost more to feed and with the snakes the OP has 6 weeks is big enough. Or sell some and buy larger frozen.



thats what i do once there about to pop i put in there own continer so they have peace and quiet for a month from the males and other rats : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Lol. 
I double females up so they have 2 mums and 2 litters all sharing babies. Then when they get to about 2 to 4 weeks old I drop kick them in the head with my metal toe caps or just stamp on them......


Oh that's snails. 

The boa god breaths on them, they die and then I freeze them.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I did say that they *might* be just about ok for a mum and babies (ONE mum, dont double them up!). But for 5 adult rats you're looking at a cage the size of a Furet Plus or Jenny, Critter 2 minimum.

It would be ethically wrong to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

should this thread now be moved to domestic pets? as it seems to be a discussion on rat care now...also can people please try and keep respectful of each other please.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

No, discussions on feeder rats are not for the other pets forum.

Feeder section maybe.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> No, discussions on feeder rats are not for the other pets forum.
> 
> Feeder section maybe.


good idea! : victory:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Corr what a hypocrite! I might not pander to people's need for fluffiness, but I didn't slag the OP off, far from it actually. I always find the people that bleat the most about people being keyboard warriors are the real ones, but they're allowed to moan about everyone and not get the same back. Who died and made you God? :lol2:
> 
> is you life so terrible that you sit on your ass on your pc talking to people like absolute crap all day. tbh your getting boring now in fact you got boring a long time ago so i just laugh at most of your post lol Don't bother replying because i really cba to spend a Min reading your nonsense but knowing you you will never shut up because you like to get the last word in every time bless you and i apologise to the OP about flooding your thread with this crap : victory:
> 
> Ryan


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

*I understand peoples point of views but in alot of rat breeders cases , we pysically dont have that sort of space , Isent the main point that there clean and well maintained well fed watered and when about to have babies are seperated anyways  and they stay there for about 4 weeks raising there newborns so they ahve a month of peace and quiet :notworthy: 

and i agree ive asked twice , I never started this thread so people can bitch at each other i started it because i thought it may have some intrest to other rat breeders etc :2thumb:
*


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

What some people may or may not be aware of, is that the money garnered by the advertising campaigns (ie the sad black and white TV adverts) goes ONLY to the main, national office. It has nothing to do with the many, smaller offshoot clinics/rescues under the RSPCA name which are in fact, their own charities within themselves and as such, have to fundraise themselves.

Whilst I've experienced my own RSPCA horrors (namely in a 'the inspectors let slip who reported someone' way when we reported some appalling rabbit conditions), I have also seen 'behind the scenes' as it were, working at one of the small offshoot clinics.

Where animals are concerned, there will ALWAYS be negative publicity about the ways in which a charity/rescue/similar organisation perhaps handles some things or the policies they follow whether there's truth in them or not.

Back on topic though: Nice one OP, hopefully you've opened their eyes a little and maybe educated them too!


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

Recluso said:


> What some people may or may not be aware of, is that the money garnered by the advertising campaigns (ie the sad black and white TV adverts) goes ONLY to the main, national office. It has nothing to do with the many, smaller offshoot clinics/rescues under the RSPCA name which are in fact, their own charities within themselves and as such, have to fundraise themselves.
> 
> Whilst I've experienced my own RSPCA horrors (namely in a 'the inspectors let slip who reported someone' way when we reported some appalling rabbit conditions), I have also seen 'behind the scenes' as it were, working at one of the small offshoot clinics.
> 
> ...




Thankyou very much , as i mentioned earlier in the thread i got my dog and a snake from animal charities , they did them proud for the previous life to show the animals there are people that care , so nice thing to read : victory:


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *Well a few month ago the RSPCA receieved a call annomoynous (however u spell it) :lol2: but i know who it was ,claiming that was breeding and killing my rats for my snakes etc etc , so today as i got back from walking my dogs , 2 officers arrived , i let them in and they explained what had been said etc , and i shown them that the rats was being kept outside in 50Litre rubs , and i have 5 in 1 and 4 in the other ,they basically said i can see there in clean conditions and have fresh food and water , and they themselves looked very healthy , then they came in looked at my collection of snakes and said , Its nice to go round someone and see how well someones animals being well looked after , and said the case will be closed as there more then content with the care they are recieveing :2thumb:
> 
> so Ive had a evenfull day but ended on a good note :no1:
> *


its not illegal for you to kill rodents for your snakes anyway is it? so why did they bother coming over..because they thought there was welfare grounds being breached?


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

andy20146 said:


> its not illegal for you to kill rodents for your snakes anyway is it? so why did they bother coming over..because they thought there was welfare grounds being breached?


as long as its done humanly and causeing no suffeering to the animals :2thumb:
well it was my brother GF who rang them the bitch :devil:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I was going to say post her 20 rats through the letter box but that wouldn't be right so empty a box of adult crickets through instead that will keep the bitch busy for a few weeks looking for them and also lots of restless nights! And/or a box of lobster roaches! :devil:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> I was going to say post her 20 rats through the letter box but that wouldn't be right so empty a box of adult crickets through instead that will keep the bitch busy for a few weeks looking for them and also lots of restless nights! And/or a box of lobster roaches! :devil:


*damb right , i wont ever forgive her for doin that cus i know while the rats are alive there very well looked after , Crickets , locust ,roachs , anything thats noisy and can hide :lol2:*


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> i think tho for people like me JUST SAY NO! is all well and good but a sticky stating reasons and legal jargon would be helpful so we have some clout!
> you see, although i realise they are a charity you do also seem to think *they have some sort of power (why?...Not sure) its like they have created this myth for themselves to serve their purpose.*
> 
> until this thread i was not aware that you could refuse them entry!


And its intentional. The 'uniform' is designed to be similar to the police or other service. It is designed to intimidate and give the impression that they have powers. They back this up by calling their volunteers 'inspector'.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

dani11983 said:


> And its intentional. The 'uniform' is designed to be similar to the police or other service. It is designed to intimidate and give the impression that they have powers. They back this up by calling their volunteers 'inspector'.


good point but @ the time i dident know all this info but least i now know where i stand if it happens again : victory:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I have not read all of this thread but did read the first few pages. There may be some cases where the RSPCA put down "undesirable" animals, but I have not experienced that myself. My cat Toby is a white and black RSPCA rescue, he was with them for nearly a year after being neglected to the point of nearly dying of cat flu. When I got him he was nervy, prone to biting and would not go near a lap, even now he still bites occasionally but is otherwise affectionate and loving. He can't live with other cats due to being a flu carrier and is now more likely to get health problems. My point is, a lot of things about him would be considered undesirable, but they didn't go for the PTS option, so not every case is like that.

They did however refuse to take a pregnant cat that was abandoned on my doorstep, in the end she went to the cats protection league, had her kittens and went to a lovely family. I even got to meet one of her kittens a month later and give him a huge cuddle (fluffy little black thing, sooo cute). I've seen horrific things in petshops which they have no interest in knowing about. Its very much a two sided blade with the RSPCA. A huge part of the problem is they don't have enough space or people, and its just getting worse now people are finding money tight.

Some of the people in my area are the kind to tell lies to the RSPCA to cause trouble for people, I never have understood why you'd do something like that. Its so horrible, and frankly you have to hope karma bites them on the behind


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

MustLoveSnails said:


> I have not read all of this thread but did read the first few pages. There may be some cases where the RSPCA put down "undesirable" animals, but I have not experienced that myself. My cat Toby is a white and black RSPCA rescue, he was with them for nearly a year after being neglected to the point of nearly dying of cat flu. When I got him he was nervy, prone to biting and would not go near a lap, even now he still bites occasionally but is otherwise affectionate and loving. He can't live with other cats due to being a flu carrier and is now more likely to get health problems. My point is, a lot of things about him would be considered undesirable, but they didn't go for the PTS option, so not every case is like that.
> 
> They did however refuse to take a pregnant cat that was abandoned on my doorstep, in the end she went to the cats protection league, had her kittens and went to a lovely family. I even got to meet one of her kittens a month later and give him a huge cuddle (fluffy little black thing, sooo cute). I've seen horrific things in petshops which they have no interest in knowing about. Its very much a two sided blade with the RSPCA. A huge part of the problem is they don't have enough space or people, and its just getting worse now people are finding money tight.
> 
> Some of the people in my area are the kind to tell lies to the RSPCA to cause trouble for people, I never have understood why you'd do something like that. Its so horrible, and frankly you have to hope karma bites them on the behind



nicely put and agree with you fully , what my bros gf did was totally uncalled for as the rats i breed are very well looked after and are clean and healthy , she dont like the fact i kill them as they ahve rabbit and hamster :bash:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> nicely put and agree with you fully , what my bros gf did was totally uncalled for as the rats i breed are very well looked after and are clean and healthy , she dont like the fact i kill them as they ahve rabbit and hamster :bash:


 
Ask if you can borrow the rabbit as you snake needs a heafty meal


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I've just been vet and council checked for my paal so if the RSPCA turn up I'll give them the guys number at the council and tell them to go away!!


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Ask if you can borrow the rabbit as you snake needs a heafty meal



thats wat i was thinking for my granite burm wen hes big enough , i dont think itll go down to well when i start breeding rabbits in a few years :lol2:
karma will get them back :whip:




animalstorey said:


> Well I've just been vet and council checked for my paal so if the RSPCA turn up I'll give them the guys number at the council and tell them to go away!!


exelent what is paal ?? :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would actually be interested in seeing an rspca officer handle a snake:whistling2: especially an aggresive one, now don't quote me on this but I herd that even if they are within reason to seize your animals. 
If you have 3 locks on a viv, or tank you can refuse it to them by stating that there is 3 locks on there for a reason.  
It is some old law of somekind that they have to go by, I dont know, I will try and find out a bit more next time I see him, it was just brought into a convo we had one day.

they may still be able to seize it but I dont know it might make them think twice about it. 

only what I was told from a usually reliable source: victory:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would actually be interested in seeing an rspca officer handle a snake:whistling2: especially an aggresive one, now don't quote me on this but I herd that even if they are within reason to seize your animals.
> If you have 3 locks on a viv, or tank you can refuse it to them by stating that there is 3 locks on there for a reason.
> It is some old law of somekind that they have to go by, I dont know, I will try and find out a bit more next time I see him, it was just brought into a convo we had one day.
> 
> ...



That sounds odd , nevbeer herd that before find out be good to know what it is or isent true : victory:


----------

